# Nikon 300 f4 AF-S vs AF



## Destin (May 6, 2011)

Alright guys, I've had my sigma 70-200 for going on a year now, and I love it. But I've found that for many sports I shoot is simply isn't quite long enough. I'd love a 300 2.8, but that is well beyond my budget, so I've decided on a 300 f/4. I can get the old AF model for about $450-550 on ebay from what I've seen, and the new AF-S version is going for $950-1000. 

I'm looking for someone who has experience with one, or both of these lenses to give me some insight. Is the AF-S version $500 better than the AF version? Why?


----------

